# mini aussies



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

has anyone seen miniature autralian shepherds?? i love them. they are so gorgeous. i have family friends who own 2 of them, and they are just awesome!!

*







*


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've seen them before and they are nice looking dogs. What kind of temperment do they have? I guess I always assumed they were similar to hyperactive border collies.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I've seen them before and they are nice looking dogs. What kind of temperment do they have? I guess I always assumed they were similar to hyperactive border collies.


 
they are very hyperactive, but not like border collies. they are australian shepherds still...so they have that crazy energy.

they are very sensitive, gentle, and smart. they are fairly quiet dogs, and they are VERY clean. 

our friends shave both of theirs and they are GORGEOUS shaved. heres a pic of them: theyre coats are pretty grown in the pics...the tan one is sebastian, and the dark one is scuttle.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice looking pups even trimmed down. I don't know if I could keep up with a dog with more energy than a golden though :


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are pretty dogs but I dont think I could keep up with them.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

gorgoeus dogs!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Note: "Mini Australian Shepherds" are not recognized by AKC or ASCA. (Australian Shepherd Club of America)

From asca.org
_The Miniature Australian Shepherd, North American Shepherd, North American Miniature Australian Shepherd, and/or Toy Australian Shepherd breeds are not recognized as a variety of Australian Shepherd by ASCA. The club considers such dogs to be a distinct and separate breed and will not accept them into its registry.

"Our bylaws state that ASCA's purpose is: 'To encourage members and breeders to accept one breed standard for the Australian Shepherd as approved by the Club as the only standard of excellence by which Australian Shepherds shall be judged.' It is the mission of this club and the mission of its members to preserve the breed rather than change it."_

To me it would be like a trying to deliberatley trying to 'Minaturize Goldens', then charging exorbitant fees for Mini-Goldens (oh wait a minute there are people doing just that!) The breed standards are there for a reason...

Having said that I like Aussies (Sorry Jenna!). Fun, clever, athletic... I have puppy-raised a handful of them and am puppysitting one now. I have not had a problem with barking -at least no more then alarm barking to the same level as my goldens... I cant stand the ceaseless crazy barking that many of them are allowed to do at Agility trials.

I cant imagine ever shaving them! Their coat is their crowning glory!
It would be like shaving a Golden!!!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Mini aussies are not a recognized breed. They are another gimmick created by backyard breeders (like comfort goldens...insert puking smily here). They are made to be a money maker.


----------



## laika (Jun 20, 2007)

Those are really gorgeous dogs !! They really look like border collies , but I wouldn't think shaving them is a good idea , I know it sounds strange but their coats have something magic in them that makes dirt fall off them !!! We have a border collie who loves to run on puddles of muck and by the time her paws are dry she is spotless again !

This is a picture of Trix , she's a bit active but not as bad as you think, she actually kicks me out of the couch to have her siestas ..


----------

